# Windows xp CD unlesbar, aber serail key vorhanden



## webaction (5. September 2008)

Hallo liebe buffed community!!

Ich hoff mal ihr könnt mir helfen. also das problem ist folgendes:

Da ich meinen PC komplett neu aufgerüstet habe (neue mainbord, graka, prozessor...), habe ich auch meine festplatte komplett formatiert ( inclusive windows). als ich nun neu installieren wollte, und alles bis dahin alles gut geklappt hat  kam das...  Als ich dann halt den PC starten will und er hochfährt, stürtzt er immer genau an der stelle ab, wo das windows zeichen mit dem ladebalken kommen würde(es erscheint nichtmal). Ich vermute mal, dass das daran liegen könnte, weil meine installations CD etwas zerkratzt ist.   Nun wollte ich fragen, ob ich mir irgendwo Windows XP Home eidition runterladen und auf eine CD brennen kann? Ich habe ja meinen Serial key für Windows XP home edition noch.

MfG


Wer rechtsschreib und grammatik fehler findet, darf sie behalten.


----------



## Pc-freak (5. September 2008)

Frag doch einen freund ? ob er dir die CD kurz Gibt für ...........^^


----------



## webaction (5. September 2008)

Hab ich, aber leider haben alle vista..... (hab schon so ziemlich viele gefragt)!  

Sie finden alle vista besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (5. September 2008)

mhhhmm ^^ dann Schnell ins Media Markt Vista kaufen XD ^^


----------



## webaction (5. September 2008)

Vista ist gaaay!  nein danke. frisst zu viel leistung (will auf kein bisschen verzichten). außerdem will ich nicht umbedingt geld für was ausgeben, dass ich hasse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/sry an alle vista user 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. September 2008)

Ich kann dir leider keinen Tipp geben, wo man WinXP downloaden kann, da es ja nicht legal ist. Lass einfach deiner Fantasie mal freien Lauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (5. September 2008)

webaction schrieb:


> Vista ist gaaay!  nein danke. frisst zu viel leistung (will auf kein bisschen verzichten). außerdem will ich nicht umbedingt geld für was ausgeben, dass ich hasse!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mhhhm ^^ ich weiß nicht aber Ich hab mehr Speed bei Vista Alls Unter XP^^ Gut Bei älteren Games vielleicht  5 fps Weniger ^^ aber bei den neueren Games hab ich meistens mehr fps wie unter XP ^^ 


Aber ja jeder hat seine Meinung ^^ und dein Freunde die hat Früher doch auch xp ? was haben die mit der CD gemacht Verbrannt ?


----------



## webaction (5. September 2008)

ist es wirklich Illegal??? Ich hab ja als beweis, dass ich ein XP nutzer bin, einen ORIGINALEN Serial key (nix da gecracten oder so ein scheiß aus dem i-net).  Ich habe bei windows.com solche downloader gefunden, fallst das cd/dvd laufwerk nicht funktioneieren sollte, der aber nur für ein "altes" disketten laufwerk ist, welches ich nicht besitze.

MfG


----------



## Dagonzo (5. September 2008)

Eventuell könntest du noch mit deiner vielleicht doch gar nicht so kaputten CD zu einem Kumpel gehen und sie dir dort brennen lassen. Vielleicht hat ja auch dein Laufwerk eine Macke?
Mit downloaden meinte ich eigentlich was anderes... Hat was mit dem Avatar von "PC-Freak" zu tun, der zu einem bestimmten Programm gehört. Mehr sage ich nicht dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## webaction (5. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> und dein Freunde die hat Früher doch auch xp ? was haben die mit der CD gemacht Verbrannt ?




nun ja die finden einfach ihre CD´s nicht, einer huckt ja nochmal nach, aber die meisten haben die xp cd´s einfach wo wahrscheinlich in ´ne ecke gesschmissen wett ich mal.

UNd zu dem vista, ich glaube es können auch andere bestätigen, dass vista viel frisst und ich kann nicht glauben, dass xp schlechter bei dir lief (außer dein PC war zugemüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## webaction (5. September 2008)

@ Dagonzo   ich hab ja schon mal meine festplatte mit zu meinem freund genopmmen, an seinen pc angeschlossen und versucht dort an seinem laufwerk zu installieren und es hat nicht geklappt.  ist außerdem die CD eigentlich nicht kopiergeschützt? ^^


edit: wenn ich wo anders "weniger" legal laden würde, könnte mich dann windows nicht verklagen, weil ich eine raubkopie benutze?


----------



## Dagonzo (5. September 2008)

Bisher habe ich keine Microsoft CD/DVD in der Hand gehabt, die einen Kopierschutz hat. Ausnahme bei Spielen.

Und auch wenn es mit seinem Laufwerk nicht klappt zu installieren, kann das kopieren mit einem Kopierprogramm trotzdem funktionieren. Kopierprogramme besitzen Fehlerkorrekturen die eine CD/DVD durchaus lesbarer machen können.



webaction schrieb:


> edit: wenn ich wo anders "weniger" legal laden würde, könnte mich dann windows nicht verklagen, weil ich eine raubkopie benutze?


Sofern du deinen Original CD-Key verwendest, haben sie keine Chance das heraus zu finden, da dieser Key nicht auf der Blacklist steht.


----------



## webaction (5. September 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Sofern du deinen Original CD-Key verwendest, haben sie keine Chance das heraus zu finden, da dieser Key nicht auf der Blacklist steht.




Ok. Ich hätt da nochmal ´ne frage (will den link nicht posten, aber ich hab einfach gegoogled unter "windows xp download" und gleich beim ersten link was gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

):

ist das der richtige download? da steht als überschrift:

Windows XP Home with Service Pack 3 x86 CD German
Download (27.05.2008)Passwort: myremix


----------



## Dagonzo (5. September 2008)

Kein Kommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davip (5. September 2008)

Bevor du dir XP neukaufst oder gar illegal handelst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, würde ich mir dann aber schon Vista anschaffen. Das läuft wirklich super und ist bei Programmstarts und allem außer Zocken von älternen DX9 Titeln schneller als XP. XP ist 7 Jahre alt und ihr hattet einfach zuviel Zeit, euch an XP zu gewöhnen. Der normale Wechselzyklus von Windows Systemen soll bei ca. 3 Jahren liegen.


----------



## Wagga (5. September 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich keine Microsoft CD/DVD in der Hand gehabt, die einen Kopierschutz hat. Ausnahme bei Spielen.
> 
> Und auch wenn es mit seinem Laufwerk nicht klappt zu installieren, kann das kopieren mit einem Kopierprogramm trotzdem funktionieren. Kopierprogramme besitzen Fehlerkorrekturen die eine CD/DVD durchaus lesbarer machen können.
> 
> ...


Installiere eine von der Leistung identische "Raubkopie" z.B. von einer
Tauschbörse, achtet das es das gleiche ist.
Also Windows XP Home 32 dann auch eine Home 32
bei Prof 32 -> Prof 32
bei MCE 2005 -> MCE 2005 "Raubkopie".
Installiere es und nutze dann folgendes Tool,
dann solltest du ein legales XP haben.
http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/selfhelp/...f0-510f097d2ceb
Nennt sich: Windows Product Key Update Tool (siehe link oben).
Download und Anleitung

MFG, Wagga


----------



## webaction (5. September 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Installiere eine von der Leistung identische "Raubkopie" z.B. von einer
> Tauschbörse, achtet das es das gleiche ist.
> Also Windows XP Home 32 dann auch eine Home 32
> bei Prof 32 -> Prof 32
> ...




vielen dank nun nur noch eine frage dazu:  Viele dieser downloads beinhalten schon service pack 2 oder 3. Ist es ok wenn ich ein schon mit service pack lade?

eidit:  ich weis jetzt abwer leider nicht mehr genau welches windows xp homedition es genau war...


edit 2: einige sachen beunruhigen mich jedoch bei dem produkt key updater undzwar:


    *

      Des Weiteren durchsucht das Windows Product Key-Aktualisierungstool eine Reihe von wichtigen Windows-Dateien, um zu bestimmen, ob diese manipuliert wurden. Wenn manipulierte Dateien gefunden werden, wird, bevor Sie fortfahren, eine Warnung des Windows Product Key-Aktualisierungstools angezeigt.
    * Erfasste Informationen

      Bei der Verwendung des Windows Product Key-Aktualisierungstools werden Informationen an Microsoft gesendet. Die erfassten Informationen werden nicht dazu verwendet, Sie zu identifizieren oder zu kontaktieren. Die gesendeten Informationen umfassen standardmäßige Windows-Gültigkeitsprüfungsinformationen sowie Informationen in Bezug auf den Überprüfung auf Dateimanipulation.

Mir ist bekannt, dass dieses Tool die oben genannten Informationen an Microsoft sendet.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. September 2008)

@ Davip

Schon richtig was du sagst. Aber was hat sich ausser der DX 10 Unterstützung schon wirklich großartiges mit Vista geändert? Von Win 3.11 auf Win 95 war ein Meilenstein. Von Win 95 auf 98 gab es einige Verbesserungen die wirklich gut waren. Von 98 auf WinXP war wieder ein Meilenstein. Sehr stabil und leicht zu bedienen. Aber von WinXP auf Vista finde ich gibt es zu wenig wirklich neues. Schon allein weil 6 Jahre Entwicklungszeit diesen winzigen Vorsprung vor XP es nicht rechtfertigt darauf umzusteigen. 
Zumal kommt es auch auf den Rechner an, den man hat. Auf älteren Rechnern ist Vista nicht zu empfehlen, weil einfach die Hardwareanforderungen viel zu hoch sind. Und wer weis schon was der TE für einen Rechner hat?



webaction schrieb:


> vielen dank nun nur noch eine frage dazu:  Viele dieser downloads beinhalten schon service pack 2 oder 3. Ist es ok wenn ich ein schon mit service pack lade?


Ja weil diese Updates sind eh kostenlos.


----------



## aseari (5. September 2008)

Sonst kann man doch sicher beim Windows-Support anrufen und die mal fragen, wie's da aussieht.... Vielleicht bekommst du ja ne neue CD oder einen Downloadlink oder sowas. Oder die Berechtigung, von einer gewissen Seite zu downloaden^^

Tante Edith wollte noch sagen:
Go, Get Vista!!^^


----------



## Dagonzo (5. September 2008)

Über den Support würde er eine neue für glaube ich 20€ bekommen. Dauert aber halt seine Zeit. Alte CD einschicken an MS und warten ist dann angesagt.


----------



## webaction (5. September 2008)

Ich hab aber keine "alte MS CD", sonder ich hab vor ca 4 jahren mir einen PC bei mediamarkt gekauft und da war windows mit drauf auf einer CD, auf der auch all meine Treiber und startprogramme drauf sind.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. September 2008)

Hmm irgendeine muss doch dabei gewesen sein? Auch wenn es nur eine "Recovery-CD" ist, aber so ganz ohne kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Falls doch, hast du ein Problem. Da könnte es sein, dass der CD-Key, der wahrscheinlich an deinem Rechner klebt, mit den normalen OEM- oder Vollversionen nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Wagga (5. September 2008)

webaction schrieb:


> vielen dank nun nur noch eine frage dazu:  Viele dieser downloads beinhalten schon service pack 2 oder 3. Ist es ok wenn ich ein schon mit service pack lade?
> 
> eidit:  ich weis jetzt abwer leider nicht mehr genau welches windows xp homedition es genau war...
> 
> ...


Die genaue Version findest du so heraus:
Start->Systemsteuerung->Leistung und Wartumg->System->Allgemein direkt die ersten
Angaben: System ....
War nur ne Idee, kann dir aber nicht garantieren obs klappt,
aber wenn du keine CD bekommst, hast du wohl keine andere Wahl,
außer dir direkt ein neues zu kaufen.
Kosten mind. 50 Euro


----------



## Pc-freak (5. September 2008)

webaction schrieb:


> Ich hab aber keine "alte MS CD", sonder ich hab vor ca 4 jahren mir einen PC bei mediamarkt gekauft und da war windows mit drauf auf einer CD, auf der auch all meine Treiber und startprogramme drauf sind.


Stet auf der CD Z.b nur zum Vertieb im Zusammenhang mit einem neuen Dell ..... bla bla ^^ wen so was drauf steh halt ander make Z.b medion oder so Tja dann kannst dus vergessen Weil die Vista CD die ich  zu meinem Dell Pc hab ist nur für dell pcs und für keinen andren ^^ ^^


----------



## Wagga (5. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Stet auf der CD Z.b nur zum Vertieb im Zusammenhang mit einem neuen Dell ..... bla bla ^^ wen so was drauf steh halt ander make Z.b medion oder so Tja dann kannst dus vergessen Weil die Vista CD die ich  zu meinem Dell Pc hab ist nur für dell pcs und für keinen andren ^^ ^^


Lt. einem Gerichtsbeschluss dürfen OEMversionen nicht mehr nur für den
PC nutzbarsein bei dem es dabei lag.
Es muss auch auf einem anderen laufen, allerdings nur auf einem gleichzeitig.
ALso die WindowsVersion darf nicht mehr Hardwaregebunden sein.

Edit: Für 20 Euro kannst du dir von MS eine neue schicken lassen,
aber für bisschen mehr als das doppelte bekommst du schon eine
nagelneue ohne große Wartezeit und Erklärungspflichten.
Edit: Habe was gefunden, CDimages von MS.
http://www.heisig-it.de/boot_cd.htm
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=326345
Vielleicht hilft das ja.


----------



## Pc-freak (5. September 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Lt. einem Gerichtsbeschluss dürfen OEMversionen nicht mehr nur für den
> PC nutzbarsein bei dem es dabei lag.
> Es muss auch auf einem anderen laufen, allerdings nur auf einem gleichzeitig.
> ALso die WindowsVersion darf nicht mehr Hardwaregebunden sein.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 k ^^ ich dacht nur weil dass Gleich steht auf meiner XP CD und Vista CD beide Von dell (ich Liebe DELL ist Zwar Teuer hat aber noch nie Problem Mit der Firma  oder mit dem Gekauften PC)


----------



## Wagga (5. September 2008)

Zitat aus einem Urteil von 2000:

BGH Urteil vom 06.07.2000
I ZR 244/97
OEM-Version
Quelle: http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20000220.htm

Die isolierte Veräußerung der OEM-Version des Betriebsprogramms an einen Abnehmer ohne gleichzeitige Veräußerung eines neuen PC stellt keine Urheberrechtsverletzung dar.

Deshalb kann man diese Systembuilder Versionen frei kaufen und darf sie verkaufen oder verschenken wenn man die installierte Version gelöscht hat und eventuelle Sicherheitskopien vernichtet hat. Natürlich nur die Original Datenträger inkl. Dokumentation mit Zertifikat von MS.
Hier das Urteil:


----------



## pampam (5. September 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich kann dir leider keinen Tipp geben, wo man WinXP downloaden kann, da es ja nicht legal ist. Lass einfach deiner Fantasie mal freien Lauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn er ne legal erworbene Lizenz hat, sollte es wohl kaum illegal sein, ein Windows runterzuladen (wenn er ne Lizenz für einen PC hat, dann darf ers auch auf einem installieren, wenn mans runterladen kann, würde er also [meiner meinung/meinem wissen nach] nichts illegales machen).
Allerdings muss man erstmal ne Seite oder so finden, auf der mans Downloaden kann...


----------



## Davip (5. September 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Lt. einem Gerichtsbeschluss dürfen OEMversionen nicht mehr nur für den
> PC nutzbarsein bei dem es dabei lag.
> Es muss auch auf einem anderen laufen, allerdings nur auf einem gleichzeitig.
> ALso die WindowsVersion darf nicht mehr Hardwaregebunden sein.



Es kann sein, dass ich mich irre, aber ich glaube, dass das Urteil nicht sagte, dass die OEM Version auf anderen Computern funktionieren müssen, sondern nur, dass man sie eben weiterverkaufen darf, auch wenn auf der CD "Nicht zum Wiederverkauf bestimmt" oder ähnliches steht.
Ein weiteres Problem kann sein, dass in der EULA von der OEM Version stehen dürfte, dass die Installation von einem anderen Datenträger als der, der mitgeliefert wurde, nicht erlaubt ist.


----------



## webaction (6. September 2008)

/push  

... man musss doch mal windows aus dem i-net ziehen können


----------



## Wagga (6. September 2008)

webaction schrieb:


> /push
> 
> ... man musss doch mal windows aus dem i-net ziehen können


Funktionierte der Link bzw. der Download nicht ?
http://www.heisig-it.de/boot_cd.htm

Edit: Versuch mal das hier:
http://www.zdnet.de/enterprise/os/0,390234...125778-5,00.htm


----------

